# ViP211 and EDTV



## nipper (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, bottom line, is it worth it to spring for the ViP211 if you own an EDTV? I'm not talking about the additional programming, though that may be nice, I'm wondering how much does it improve regular (SD) channels? Any thoughts are welcome, any help? 
Thank you!


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Your pictures will look better if you add the Dish HD package. They are at 16:9 aspect ratio compared to SD that you have ot stretch or zoom.

The regular SD channels on Dish will look crisper than the SD channels on cable.


----------

